# Collegiate to Cantilever



## Deebo (Mar 18, 2019)

Can the fenders off this collegiate fit my cantilever frame? Lady wants $70 plus a half hour drive. I'm interested in the seat, handlebars, and crankset. If the fenders would fit, that would be a perfect buy for me. Thanks.





This is my 1980 middleweight cantilever frame...


----------



## phantom (Mar 18, 2019)

The narrower lightweight fenders would fit the MW frame but I honestly don't think you will get a MW tire to fit into those fenders.  I would still drive 1/2 hour for that. Of course, in Atlanta, seven miles away could be 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 18, 2019)

Yea it is about the same distance but all these intersections you have to take will make it a half hour drive. She had it listed for $80, agreed on $60 but when she seen I was serious about picking it up she changed her mind and said she wanted $70 after we agreed on $60. She said she had the bike sold for $80 this weekend for sure but her bike has been listed for a month now. So she said she'd get back at me ater the weekend. Now I feel if I send her another text saying I'll do the $70, she might say she wants $80 now.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 18, 2019)

I'd rock those tires on my MW if I could convert the hub into a single speed sprocket. Is it possible?


----------



## Sven (Mar 18, 2019)

You can put a single speed hub on any rim. You just need to figure out the spoke size for the hub , rim configuration. 
Also to fit the fenders to the frame may be tricky. Does the Collegiate have 26 x 1 3/8 wheels or 27 x 1 1/4?


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 18, 2019)

I think it would be a shame to blow that beautiful bike apart.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 18, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> I think it would be a shame to blow that beautiful bike apart.




Bro I feel you on that because I myself like to keep things all together, not just bikes. But it's gonna be expensive to buy individual parts for my frame so this is my best bet.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 18, 2019)

Debo said:


> Bro I feel you on that because I myself like to keep things all together, not just bikes. But it's gonna be expensive to buy individual parts for my frame so this is my best bet.




Girls middleweight bike.  There are tons of them cheap, easy swap.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 18, 2019)

I wish I could find one. They must be rare in Houston. Found one on Craigslist but the guy has yet to respond.


----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2019)

https://houston.craigslist.org/bik/d/houston-old-school-schwinn-bike/6820747730.html

This maybe a consideration. I know it doesnt have  a "S" seat. But it looks good for parts bike


----------



## morton (Mar 19, 2019)

Based on looking at the pix, it looks pretty nice, and In my area I think i could get $150 for that pretty quickly (once spring breaks and it gets warm).

Step thru bikes of this type usually sell for less than $75 in similiar condition and the parts you need would therefore cost you nothing in the end.  You might even make a nice profit it you can replace the parts from the step thru and the straight bar with lesser condition or substitues.  For instance, I have a lot of second rate (as to appearance) Schwinn parts I could put on the donors and sell it  for $50 as a nice riders.  You may not find a donor with the right seat color, but the same saddle is commonly found in black and you could use one of those until you found the right color.

Of course I don't know the bike market in your area and you may have to wait a bit for this to occur, but I'm all about saving money.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 19, 2019)

The lady called me today she said if I pick the bike up at 2pm I can have it for $60. The chain guard and sprocket alone is what I was going to spend those $60 on. I do have a mag sprocket that I will put on the donor. And the seat is the right color I need. The grips are also the right color I need. I'll replace all these parts with my old Schwinn parts and list it back on offer up much cheaper.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 19, 2019)

Finding that color seat for a deal could have taken forever on Craigslist. Glad you pulled the trigger.this one is 350 in my area. Seems like a lot of bike for a lot of money. 350. 
https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/denver-vintage-1959-schwinn-tiger/6836840165.html


----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2019)

What are the aluminum looking rods fasten to the seat post(mast) underneath the seat  clamp?


----------



## Roger Henning (Mar 19, 2019)

I believe the rods are the front of a bike rack that was cut off or maybe not.  Roger


----------



## Deebo (Mar 19, 2019)

Well she's home fellas. The black rack is not original and it has two aluminum rods that looked to been have cut, fastened under the seat post.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 19, 2019)

That bike's in nice shape for a 1967!


----------



## Deebo (Mar 19, 2019)

Looks like my search for MW parts will continue because I'm keeping this one all original. I put air in the tires and I instantly fell in love with it. Her name is Penny


----------



## hm. (Mar 19, 2019)

Oilit said:


> That bike's in nice shape for a 1967!



X 2 !
Good deal!


----------



## hm. (Mar 19, 2019)

Debo said:


> Looks like my search for MW parts will continue because I'm keeping this one all original. I put air in the tires and I instantly fell in love with it. Her name is Penny




Thats the way it goes sometimes!.. I just recently bought that 83 cruiser for parts, then got it home and realized..well.. you know..


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 19, 2019)

I love the rod. Some seriously appreciated engineering. Original rack would be nice but gotta love the rod.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice Elco too.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 19, 2019)

Debo said:


> Looks like my search for MW parts will continue because I'm keeping this one all original. I put air in the tires and I instantly fell in love with it. Her name is Penny




I might have a set of fenders , I have a seat and chainguard also.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 19, 2019)

Debo said:


> Looks like my search for MW parts will continue because I'm keeping this one all original. I put air in the tires and I instantly fell in love with it. Her name is Penny



Thank you. I can breathe now.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 19, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I might have a set of fenders , I have a seat and chainguard also.




Let me know the ticket sir. In a private message and plz send pics.



island schwinn said:


> Thank you. I can breathe now.




Lol for sure bro. I reattached the wires for the generated lights and they work. Bike is awesome. Hope to get my cruiser built soon though.


----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2019)

Debo said:


> Looks like my search for MW parts will continue because I'm keeping this one all original. I put air in the tires and I instantly fell in love with it. Her name is Penny



It happens, bought a 1973 Varsity for parts. Found out it was a 26 inch frame.
Stripped the "Tourist" parts off my 20 inch frame and now ....ya know the rest

P.S. What year is your El Camino?


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 20, 2019)

I have a 26" set of Wald rain gutter fenders that are new I in the original wrappings; compltete with braces.  I've tried paying it forward  for the cost of shipping from 66218 but no takers so far.

The deal is still on the table.











Ed


----------



## Deebo (Mar 20, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> I have a 26" set of Wald rain gutter fenders that are new I in the original wrappings; compltete with braces.  I've tried paying it forward  for the cost of shipping from 66218 but no takers so far.
> 
> The deal is still on the table.
> 
> ...



I'm going to message you about it.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 20, 2019)

Sven said:


> It happens, bought a 1973 Varsity for parts. Found out it was a 26 inch frame.
> Stripped the "Tourist" parts off my 20 inch frame and now ....ya know the rest
> 
> P.S. What year is your El Camino?



1981 needs paint.


----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2019)

Debo said:


> 1981 needs paint.
> View attachment 967701



Niiice!


----------



## Deebo (Mar 20, 2019)

That's my black widow. Took me 45 minutes across north side of town to find my cruiser, and another 45 west side of town for the collegiate.


----------

